# HELP: Converting emersed to submersed



## joshvito

Anyone know the best way to convert plants grown emersed to submersed?
I'm specifically referring to stems.

I'm an expert at killing most Ludwigia species.

I planted some emersed Ludwigia acuata and Bacopa carolineata from Florida Aquatic Nurseries (both emersed).
The Bacopa is fine, but most of the Ludwigia melted.
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/journals/87572-ada-farm.html


----------



## Adam C

With some of the softer-leaved species I've transitioned, the key was consistent moisture on the leaves. I sprayed several times a day and kept them in humidity domes.


----------



## neilshieh

@Adam, he's transitioning from emersed to submersed 

@joshvito, it's expected for ludwiga to melt when transitioning. just plant it and leave them be, they'll grow back. Emersed to submersed plant really only die when 1) your tank does not meet the requirements since keep in mind they're going from high co2 and bright lights to your tank 2) they are not healthy due to shipping or just general health of the plant when bought

asides from that ive never had a problem with the transition except for more picky plants like l. senegalensis or n. pendicallata. 

if the emersed plants are in really bad condition, letting them recover in an emersed setup would be a good idea and would also allow them to grow really fast.


----------



## Yo-han

Like neilshieh said, just leave them be. When all emersed leaves melted and you have a few inches of submersed growth, just pull the out and only replant the top with the submersed leaves. Now you've got submersed stems.


----------



## Lusher

guys I have question also about glosso I have manage to emerse it but when I put it in my tank they die and i never touch it since that day.


----------



## neilshieh

@lusher, well like i said, is your tank suitable for growing glosso? med-high lights, co2, ferts, etc. even though glosso CAN grow in lower tech setups in it's elongated form, you have to understand when emersed, they have access to a lot of co2 and light so if you shove them into a low tech tank the shock will be too much. 

A good idea would be to dry start them instead of transplanting them, with dry start, the plants are established and only have to convert to submersed form, while transplanting requires you to uproot them, cut them, and put them in a totally new environment.


----------



## asukawashere

If you've got a really stubborn/high light species, I've found floating them at the top of the tank (closest to the light and with a little access to atmosphere) until they start producing submersed growth/roots is a good tactic. The stems end up looking a bit crooked for a bit, but eventually straighten out when you plant them.


----------



## Yo-han

Smart! I'll keep that one in mind!


----------



## Lusher

Thank you Neil for the tips, but is it also possible to bring the whole glosso including the soil so that thee is no uprooting, put them in the tank and slowly water them until submerged.


----------



## AaronT

asukawashere said:


> If you've got a really stubborn/high light species, I've found floating them at the top of the tank (closest to the light and with a little access to atmosphere) until they start producing submersed growth/roots is a good tactic. The stems end up looking a bit crooked for a bit, but eventually straighten out when you plant them.


+1 on the floating tactic. The more light you get on them, the faster they will grow new shoots before the emersed leaves have a chance to melt away completely.


----------

